# ASK DBSTalk: KRQE OTA Audio Echo?



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

On several occasions now, I've been getting an echo in the audio of an OTA DT channel. It seems to only occur with the KRQE (CBS) OTA DT channel when broadcasting in HD. Has anyone else experienced this audio problem and did they find a solution for it. Is it the 921, the HD antenna or the way the channel is being broadcast? When the echo is occurring, you can't really tell what is being said. It's somewhat annoying so I tend to switch to 8811, the CBS local SD station.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have never heard an echo on any of my OTA channels here in Denver. I'd say either there's something weird about how your station is broadcasting, or there's something that your receiver is doing to the audio that's causing the echo.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

The local KRQE (CBS) HD station just emailed me saying that they are having problems with their equipment, but since this audio problem comes and goes without consistency, it may be a while before it's corrected.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That makes sense. 

As this isn't a 921 problem, I'm moving the thread to the Broadcast Forum.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have heard it to on many occasions in the past year. It occurs on regular (digital) programming as well as HD. I hear it as an audio dropout every second or two. It occurs on my 6000, my 921 and MyHD tuner card so its not just a Dish receiver problem.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

lujan said:


> The local KRQE (CBS) HD station just emailed me saying that they are having problems with their equipment, but since this audio problem comes and goes without consistency, it may be a while before it's corrected.


Try this url
http//:www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.phb?threadid=43842&goto-newpost
It should explain...


----------

